
Show HN: Create beautiful themes for most popular IDE's/Editors - mswift42
http://mswift42.github.io/themecreator/
======
allanderek
Looks quite nice. For the lazy it is currently IntelliJ, Textmate, Atom, Emacs
and Vim. I'm going to guess that adding a new IDE is relatively
straightforward depending on how that IDE stores its themes.

I suppose it's a question of how many people switch IDEs etc. If you only use
one, then you may as well use the theme-editor that comes with that, even if
that is just editing the preferences and then checking. But if you switch IDEs
a lot then I guess configuring/storing a theme once is quite useful.

Personally I don't switch much and when I do I'm happy to use different themes
for different IDEs. But I'm sure there are others who would appreciate this.

